# Lieutenant Charles Gliniewicz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*
*Charles Joseph Gliniewicz*
Fox Lake Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 1, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 52

*Tour:* 32 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Lieutenant Charles Gliniewicz was shot and killed while investigating suspicious activity.

At approximately 8:00am, Lieutenant Gliniewicz radioed his dispatcher that he was stopping to investigate three suspicious males that he observed near Route 12 and Sayton Road in Fox Lake. Shortly thereafter, he radioed in a foot pursuit. When backup officers arrived, the found Lieutenant mortally wounded. They also discovered that items were missing from his duty belt, including his firearm.

The suspects fled and remain at large.

Lieutenant Gliniewicz had served with the Lake County Police Department for 32 years and is a U.S. Army veteran. He is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Fox Lake Police Department
301 South Route 59
Fox Lake, IL 60020

Phone: (847) 587-3100

Read more: Lieutenant Charles Joseph Gliniewicz


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

May his murderers get ALS while in prison.


----------

